# Hawthorne 3 bar? Is this real?



## bairdco (Aug 12, 2017)

Friend just sent me this pic, asked if I was interested:




 

Is this for real?

He thinks it is, but he's not a bike guy.

Anyone have any info, value, catalog pic, anything?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2017)

I looked at it when Roberto had it at GWC and think its legit 50's
I think he was asking $400


----------



## bairdco (Aug 12, 2017)

Yeah, that's the guy. I've never seen one. But I want it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 12, 2017)

Wheels orig? Look kinda late model murrayish, little hub, flanged axle nuts, and straight spokes?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2017)

bairdco said:


> Yeah, that's the guy. I've never seen one. But I want it.



I've not seen another. It has been out there more than a few times. Jesus had it first. Cool and unique and negotiable....


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 12, 2017)

From the Elgin, Higgins, Hawthorne book. 1950 example.


----------



## Kato (Aug 13, 2017)

Is this for real?
He thinks it is, but he's not a bike guy.
Anyone have any info, value, catalog pic, anything?

Found this from a prior find and CABE post

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/farm-fresh-montgomery-ward-hawthorne-bicycle.40875/


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2017)

I've seen a few of these frames. I think it is real.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 13, 2017)

So, with the two pictured and another possible "similar" one posted in that other thread, that's 4. 

Anyone else have one? Trying to figure out how rare these are before I make a deal


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 13, 2017)

bairdco said:


> So, with the two pictured and another possible "similar" one posted in that other thread, that's 4.
> 
> Anyone else have one? Trying to figure out how rare these are before I make a deal



It`s real- ran across a rougher one years ago. Buy it before it gets gone- if you are truly interested... Nice Bike!-------Cowboy


----------



## bairdco (Aug 13, 2017)

I checked it out today. It's the same bike posted in this thread four years ago. 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/farm-fresh-montgomery-ward-hawthorne-bicycle.40875/

But the seat, light, pedals, wheels, and maybe some other stuff have been switched out. 

The wheels are newer, chrome-ish with a shimano coaster.

Was trying to make a trade, but Roberto wants $500, and I'm not willing to go that high for an unoriginal bike.


----------



## bairdco (Jan 21, 2018)

So, I got offered a deal I couldn't pass up, and got this bike.

The wheels, headlight, cranks, sprocket, chain, pedals, seat, stem, bars and grips have all been changed. Luckily none of those parts are hard to find (except for the light. )

That is, if I want to restore it. I really don't need another bike, so I might just clean it up and sell it.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2018)

bairdco said:


> So, I got offered a deal I couldn't pass up, and got this bike.
> 
> The wheels, headlight, cranks, sprocket, chain, pedals, seat, stem, bars and grips have all been changed. Luckily none of those parts are hard to find (except for the light. )
> 
> ...



Roberto is selling now.
I told him to call you with the "Buying Price" b/c you said you wanted it.
I hope you ride it; it's a cool bike.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 21, 2018)

I think this is a one-year-only frame style. Here's some pictures of the ladies version I had some time back. Pretty cool!


----------



## R.Wheeler (Nov 6, 2019)

Picked this one up yesterday. Not sure about total parts correctness.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2019)

1950.


----------



## GoodLifeBikes (Sep 28, 2021)

I found one recently with a frame that needs repaired.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2021)

GoodLifeBikes said:


> I found one recently with a frame that needs repaired.
> 
> View attachment 1486718
> 
> View attachment 1486719



The fork looks bent too. Good luck with it. This one puts the "P" in project! V/r Shawn


----------

